# Photography- promoting



## Mchedgerphotography (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey there everyone! So I have been dabbling in photography and now that I have everything together I’m looking to actually make it into a business! Now, I need some help with the marketing aspect because I get TONS of hits VIA Facebook, craigslist but most of them fall through! I don’t post a price and I try to keep it brief for them to contact me about more information.  I’m not sure if its what im saying? Please HELP with some tips! 

•Senior Portraits
•Wedding
•Individual models
•Family Portraits
•Save The Date
•Maturnity


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey there, welcome to TPF! 

Without looking at your work, I will not be commenting on the quality of your portfolio. 

Turning photography into a business is cool, but have you given it a thought as to which genre of photography you want to dabble into? By the looks of it, I think you're not sure on your potential customer base, and hence are unable to design your sales pitch properly. As of now, with the limited information on this thread, there's very limited inputs anyone can provide.

If you need a feedback on the quality of your work, maybe post a few of your best images along with the link to your website/portfolio.

Disclaimer: Not a pro!


----------



## Designer (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello and welcome!  This should have been in the "aspiring professionals" forum.  You can PM one of the moderators who will then move this thread over there.

So if I understand correctly; you want to convert "likes" into $ Cha-Ching! Money. Moola. Coin of the Realm.  

I'm not a pro nor an aspiring professional, but it seems to me that marketing needs a skill set that is more business-oriented, as opposed to the artistic expression of photography.

Can you take some classes?  Can you self-study in business?  Can you learn how to market online?  Can you find a mentor who will guide you?  

As far as creativity is concerned, if you had a unique niche within the field of photography, it might be more obvious that you need to be paid.  

Furthermore, don't post full-size or even large enough sizes for people to steal.


----------



## Mchedgerphotography (Oct 24, 2017)

@ Designer, Thank you! That is a sample picture I have taken. Does this website allow you to resize the images? Or prevent copyright?


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 24, 2017)

In other thread you're saying you're new to photography and shooting solely in auto, now you're shooting since 2009 and ready to charge for your work? I'm a bit puzzled to be honest. Which one is it?


----------



## limr (Oct 24, 2017)

Thread moved.



Mchedgerphotography said:


> @ Designer, Thank you! That is a sample picture I have taken. Does this website allow you to resize the images? Or prevent copyright?



The forum shows the size photo you link to or upload. It can't be resized within the forum. And I assume you mean copyright _infringement. _No, no website truly prevents someone from copying your image. The only way to prevent that is to never upload images on the Internet. Watermarks or small sized images make images less desirable or harder to steal, but not impossible.


----------



## Mchedgerphotography (Oct 24, 2017)

What I meant to say was That I haven’t really worked my way to manual or RAW for example. Been taking pictures since 2009 though. I never had the time to focus on my photography so now that I do, I wanna learn and improve my skills and knowledge


----------



## Designer (Oct 24, 2017)

Mchedgerphotography said:


> Please HELP!


This site has hosted many threads of a similar nature as yours.  We get that kind of question often on here.  Do a search of the forums using such terms as; marketing, new business, etc., and read a few threads.  

Just a few days ago, I suggested to another member that she simply get her own website.  They're not terribly expensive, fairly easy to manage, and you can "hang out your shingle" and link to it on FB, CL, IG, and anywhere else that strikes your fancy.  I think if you post small photos people will not be so inclined to steal them to print because the printed quality will be poor.  Your website can offer full-size prints mailed directly to the customer's house.  Price your work as you please, but don't go too cheap and don't price too high, either.


----------



## Designer (Oct 24, 2017)

Mchedgerphotography said:


> What I meant to say was That I haven’t really worked my way to manual or RAW for example.


So what?  Not everyone cares what file format you capture, especially if their cat is the "star" of a photograph, and they want to buy a print.  Seriously, have you ever heard of a customer asking; "Did you shoot this in Raw?"  (As if they even know what that is.)


----------



## waday (Oct 24, 2017)

@Mchedgerphotography, I found your Instagram. I won't share, since you've not posted it yet.

That said, I think you're on the right start regarding your pictures and your portrait sessions. Pay a bit more attention to lighting, fill lighting, composition, and backgrounds.

Also, websites (e.g., Facebook, Instagram) will often have specific requirements for posting pictures, otherwise they'll look blurry or weird. Search the web for the standards and photo dimensions for the websites to find specific guidelines.


----------



## Mchedgerphotography (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you! You can follow if you please!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 24, 2017)

Had I a nickel for every one of these threads....

Putting aside the debate about how long you've been shooting, the first question is:  Do you have the skill and equipment to work as a professional?  Are you confident that you can walk in to any situation, even (or especially) one which is completely different than that described by the client and pull off a quality job?  If your answer is anything but an resounding 'Yes', then spend a little more time learning.

As has been said, the business of photography is very little about photography and very much about business.  Taxes, insurance, taxes, marketing, taxes...  If you're not at least reasonably well versed in entrepreneurship, than I would strongly suggest you contact your nearest adult-ed facility and take every course you can relating to the running of a small business.

Assuming that you do have the requisite skills, you need to actually get a business established.  Between insurance, legal consultations, filing fees, license fees, etc, I would expect to shell out somewhere between three and five thousand dollars.  Now...  once that's done, and you actually have a legitimate business, you can start marketing.  .  Marketing is a hugely important part of your business, and will (or should) take up the bulk of your business (as opposed to your behind the camera) time. 

How you approach marketing depends on many factors.  First is your target market, you need to drive your marketing to the people you want as customers.  To do that, you need to know who your target market is.  For instance, if they're 16-25 year old in a major urban centre, then facebook and other social media is a good start.  If you're like me and your target market is 55+ and commercial, then more traditional (newspaper, etc) may work best.

However you go, it's a LOT of work.  It can be very rewarding, but it is NOT something to be undertaken lightly.


----------



## Mchedgerphotography (Oct 24, 2017)

tirediron, thank you for your insight!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 24, 2017)

John (Tirediron) you ought to have a lot of nickels by now. 

Mchedger I'd suggest you start learning how to shoot manual and Raw. I'd expect a professional anybody in whatever type work to be expert in using the proper equipment for a variety of situations. You probably need to get to the point that you don't have to spend a lot of time thinking about how to set the camera or how to adjust as you go, it should be almost automatic. Practice, practice, practice. 

And learn about copyright, and look at Terms & Conditions on sites you're using. And learn about contracts and licensing etc. etc. - try ASMP or look up PPA. ASMP has done webinars (no cost, available to nonmembers) on marketing, etc. 

American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage

I think what you're finding on Facebook and craigslist are the people who want something that's cheap or free, and you're in with all the people with cameras trying to 'work' free or cheap. Who works for free doing any other type work?? nobody, unless it's a charitable cause and you choose to donate your time and ability and the value of your work. 

It'd be better to get to the point that you could charge within an appropriate range, and are prepared to do professional quality work and handle a variety of responsibilities related to photography and business.


----------



## Mchedgerphotography (Oct 24, 2017)

Vintagesnaps, you’re right about that! I don’t want to sell myself short either


----------



## cemam (Oct 24, 2017)

Shoot in RAW so you can make use of post processing.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 25, 2017)

Mchedgerphotography said:


> I haven’t really worked my way to manual or RAW for example.



If you don't know how to take control of the image then you are not ready to be taking paying clients. 



tirediron said:


> Had I a nickel for every one of these threads....



LOL so true.



tirediron said:


> Are you confident that you can walk in to any situation, even (or especially) one which is completely different than that described by the client and pull off a quality job? If your answer is anything but an resounding 'Yes', then spend a little more time learning.



AMEN, AMEN, AND AMEN!!!!


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 8, 2017)

Also... _maternity._


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Feb 25, 2018)

First off.... you will not make it if you don't understand raw/jpg vs auto/manual....
Thats SUPER IMPORTANT.
Secondly,  it's hard to give advice without more info such as quality of work and how much experience you have and what your natural talent is. 
I'll happily explain either if you can give more info .... do you have a website or page you could link. We all give advice and don't judge... we all started somewhere x


----------



## espresso2x (Feb 25, 2018)

I guess it's like being a successful hairdresser - you've got to network and socialise.



Mchedgerphotography said:


> Hey there everyone! So I have been dabbling in photography and now that I have everything together I’m looking to actually make it into a business! Now, I need some help with the marketing aspect because I get TONS of hits VIA Facebook, craigslist but most of them fall through! I don’t post a price and I try to keep it brief for them to contact me about more information.  I’m not sure if its what im saying? Please HELP with some tips!
> 
> •Senior Portraits
> •Wedding
> ...


----------



## Scoody (Feb 26, 2018)

You have to have a niche and work from there.  My bread and butter is sports.  I have been the sideline photographer for a local high school for four years.  Every year I do the The individual and team photos for the football team. boys and girls basketball teams, baseball and softball teams.  From there I have made contacts to do senior portraits and graduation photos.  I do the local volleyball leagues and little league.  I do a few dozen weddings and quinceaneras a year.  I specialize in lighting.  I take a pants load of lights with on every shoot even in the daytime.  There are a ton of wannabe photographers that only shoot in auto and charge cheap.  My dog can shoot in full auto, what is the challenge there?  I have clients that are willing to pay more for images that have my signature look.  If your work is going to look like everyone else don't expect to make any money.


----------

